# Moose Madness Wasatch



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

*Wasatch Moose crazy if you arrow flippers see any moose shoot me a private message I have tag for the Wasatch and any extra eyes help. Thanks*


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

On the squatch....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Saw this guy Saturday on the Wasatch. It's a crappy phone photo, but it's all I had.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

both of them are nice moose.


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

That first moose is AWESOME!!! I have the east canyon tag and can't wait. I'd be thrilled with either one. Good Luck on your Hunt!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

This is up Brighton.....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Brighton is mostly off limmits due to privite property.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Saw a mama and her two babies on Saturday! Good to see that the youngsters are surviving.


----------

